# Yucca or Yuca plant



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

DW bought Yuca root to cook from the frozen section in grocery store.
Has anyone cooked this root before?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

How to Cook Yucca Root

Willow Sidhe 
eHow Contributor

 16 
 17 
 Tweet 
 Stumble 
 Share

39 Found This Helpful

How to Cook Yucca Root thumbnail

Instructions

1

Peel the outer skin from the yucca roots with a vegetable peeler until you reach the white, fleshy interior. Dice the peeled roots into ½-inch cubes.

2

Add 1½ cups of water and the cubed yucca to a medium saucepan. Bring the mixture to a rolling boil over high heat.

3

Reduce the heat to medium-low after the water has reached a boil. Simmer the yucca for 40 to 45 minutes, or until tender. Drain all but ¼ cup of water from the saucepan.

4

Add salt and butter to the boiled yucca root and mash it with a potato masher until no lumps remain and the butter is completely melted. The consistency should be similar to mashed potatoes.

5

Season the yucca root with black pepper, rosemary and parsley to taste. Stir the spices into the mashed yucca and serve hot. Store any leftovers in a covered container in the refrigerator for up to three days.

Read more : http://www.ehow.com/how_5132683_cook-yucca-root.html


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

And here I thought you had a recipe for Tequila


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

It seems this yuca is not yucca.
However, I will try to cook it & see what it is like.

https://foodrefashionista.wordpress.com/2012/05/19/yuca/


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I thought the yucca root was used for making soap not eating. Now I see that a Yuca is waaay different. We have lots of yucca down here. Soon the banana yucca will blossom and the blossoms are good to eat. I will be eating some in about a month.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep it's one of those "common" names issues, like plantain. We called it cassava or manioca, it is what tapioca is made from. Boiled, it is kind of like glue-ier potatoes, nothing special for me but some people really like it. It is one of the worlds staples. I do love tapioca though, and bubble tea.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

cowboyhermit said:


> Yep it's one of those "common" names issues, like plantain. We called it cassava or manioca, it is what tapioca is made from. Boiled, it is kind of like glue-ier potatoes, nothing special for me but some people really like it. It is one of the worlds staples. I do love tapioca though, and bubble tea.


I am not really a fan of tapioca, especially in pudding form, but I do love me some bubble tea!


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

ras1219como said:


> I am not really a fan of tapioca, especially in pudding form, but I do love me some bubble tea!


What is bubble tea?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

crabapple said:


> What is bubble tea?


Tea with tapioca in it..

.
.
no, not kidding

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bubble_tea


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

LincTex said:


> Tea with tapioca in it..
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Who in the world came up with Bubble Tea?

Next thing you know they'll be selling Iced Bubble Tea at Starbuck's for $7.99 a cup...lol


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Bubble tea*



Balls004 said:


> Who in the world came up with Bubble Tea?
> 
> Next thing you know they'll be selling Iced Bubble Tea at Starbuck's for $7.99 a cup...lol


Bubble tea is very popular among a certain crowd of young adults. It is found especially in Vietnamese restaurants, including PHO restaurants. It comes in a variety of unusual flavors and the colors are bright an vibrant, probably from over use of food dyes. Sometimes the tapioca are black in a bright green drink.

Someone living in Williston, North Dakota was asking in a facebook group where they could get some bubble tea.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I always thought it was a Japanese invention, but apparently it started in Taiwan. Anyways, it is popular with the Japanese Canadian community. It is usually a sweet milk tea of some sort, but there are endless varieties, you can even get it served hot. The Japanese love their bright coloured foods, most are made with natural sources of colour but this is changing.

My grandma made the most amazing Tapioca pudding when we were kids, the big kind and with real cream and real vanilla :factor10: Such comfort food. Unfortunately nobody can make it that good now, and the store bought kind is pretty horrendous.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Tapioca starch is now used in place of flour for some gluten-free products.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Before mother`s milk I eat cassava/yucca and many of its s byproducts like bread, casabe(Indian flat bread),fritters, etc,this tuber is typical of Cuban food especially served during big family gatherings and end of the year meals ,goes great with roasted pork and fried for breakfast meals also a good way to served it is by making a cooked dressing/mojo of lemon juice, olive oil, onion and garlic http://www.icuban.com/food/yuca_con_ajo.html ,left over yucca is great fried for breakfast over eggs and some meat, the casabe flat bread is a traditional Indian food made with ground yucca dry over hot stones or a metal plate, I like it toasted with plenty of butter. If you can get a plant it will provide you with a study diet of great nutrition and easy care food ,we also make a traditional dessert out of it,buñuelos, http://www.goya.com/english/recipes/Sweet-Yuca-Fritters.Enjoy
PS.frozen yucca from Costa Rica is the best.
Enjoy.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Bubble tea is most definitely an acquired taste, and after several attempts I have still yet to acquire it. Lots of people love it though.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Tapioca pudding ,green tea with some fruit added to it.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

bugoutbob said:


> Bubble tea is most definitely an acquired taste, and after several attempts I have still yet to acquire it. Lots of people love it though.


The place where I live that sells it has about 20 different flavors of tea. My favorite is hazelnut milk tea. It tastes sort of like a hazelnut coffee creamer.


----------

